# Rena Smart Heater or Eheim Jager



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi there - guys could you please detail; your experiences regarding the Rena Smart Heater and the Eheim Jager heaters please? According to Ehem their Heaters need less wattage for the same aquarium volume. Any comments on eheims claim please.

Regards.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

apro said:


> According to Ehem their Heaters need less wattage for the same aquarium volume. Any comments on eheims claim please.
> 
> Regards.


It's possible you're misunderstanding them. Do they explicitly claim their heaters are stronger or somehow better? Or do they just list recommended tank sizes that are bigger? 'cause if it's the latter, that's just a loose recommendation anyway. Depends on how hot you want the tank and how cold your house is.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

What kind of filter do you have?


----------



## nvrmor2paradise (Nov 7, 2007)

The thing about a resistive heater... 100w is 100w is 100w. The only thing that could make it more effeciant was if it were a heat pump or something similar (like peltier).


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm using a 300w Smart Heater in my 55 and its been hassle free so far.

Its pretty much set it and forget it...the thermostat setting on the heater seems to be dead on based on my Coralife digital thermometer. (If theyre inaccurate at least theyre in sync...lol)

The smart heater can also be used independantly submerged if you dont want it on your intake.


----------



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

Eheim stresses on the heat dissipation quality of its glass which could be a valid point. For example Eheim says you can use its 300W heater on a 1000 ltr tank, which no other company claims. 

And I think I like german products cause generally they are durable. Anyone here with an Eheim Jager with some comments?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

What kind of filter do you have??


----------



## y84k (May 31, 2007)

I have used the Jagers for a long time now and think they are a great product. I used a 150W on a 55g in college and it kept the tank rock solid. The Renas also seem to be a good product.. if I had to have a second choice I know it would be the Rena's.. but first just because of my experience with the Jagers I would stick with them since I have had no problems with them.


----------



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

tropicalfish said:


> What kind of filter do you have??


Trickle Aqua One 620


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I got the Eheim heater because it was on sale. It is a 250wt and it keeps my 180gal tank at 78 with no fluctuation.


----------



## god of jibbrock (Nov 19, 2007)

go 4 eheim is much better


----------



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

god of jibbrock said:


> go 4 eheim is much better


Thanks went already


----------

